# Beinhart-Biketreff Mainz, DI u. DO, (Winterhalbjahr)



## Achim (28. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

die Saison geht weiter  nämlich mit unseren schon traditionellen

(B)einharten (W)interlichen (F)eierabendrunden (BWFs)

*Treffpunkt:*
Am Schlosstor Mainz auf der Rheinuferpromenade/ am Ausläufer der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke von Wiesbaden kommend

*Tourengebiet:*
linksrheinisch Mainzer Gemarkung bis Bodenheim, Budenheim, Klein-Winternheim und
rechtrheinisch Wiesbadener Gemarkung bis Hochheim/ Flörsheim, Rüsselsheim und Hess.Ried.

*Wann:*
Dienstags um 19 Uhr und donnerstags um 19 Uhr

Auf Ankündigungen im Forum achten (andere Abfahrtszeiten, Absage der Feierabendrunde, etc.).

*Fahrtdauer:*
Max. 2 Stunden, ca. 30 Km, bis 400 hm
Start: am Donnerstag, 07.11.2013, 19 Uhr

*Level:*
Tempolevel bis 2 (auf fester Fahrbahn) bei Steigung (Cirka-Werte)
3 % = 12 km/h | 6 % = 9 km/h | 9 % = 6 km/h | > 12 % = 3 km/h

*Guide:* Frank
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Hillfreak

*Bike/Kleidung:*
Gute Beleuchtung und der Witterung angepasster Kleidung.

*Abschließendes ApresBike:*
Bei Wunsch kann nach der Bikerunde eine gesellige Einkehr organisiert werden.

*Für den Treff ist eine Anmeldung hier im Forum erforderlich.*


----------



## Fliegenauge (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Frank,
Wir sind heute Abend im Wald unterwegs.
Donnerstag wie gewohnt.
Beste Grüße 
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, *03.12.2013*, treffen wir uns selbstverständlich
wieder wie gewohnt
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis nachher,
Frank


----------



## Fliegenauge (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Frank, ich bin die Woche etwas zu viel Fahrrad gefahren bleibe deshalb heute zu Hause. Gruß Simon


----------



## hillfreak (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, *05.12.2013*, treffen wir uns 
wieder wie gewohnt 
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis nachher,
Frank


----------



## Paulk86 (10. Dezember 2013)

hallo
ich bin relativ neu in wiesbaden und auch im bikesprot. jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen ob man an euren runden donnerstags abends einfach so teilnehmen kann ?
mfg Paul


----------



## Fliegenauge (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja, auf eigene Verantwortung. Einfach kommen und mit frank besprechen.
Gruß simon


----------



## hillfreak (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am nebeligen *10.12.2013*, treffen wir uns 
wieder  
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis nachher,
Frank
  @Paul: Selbstverständlich kannst Du mitfahren. Helm und 
ausreichend Licht am Bike, dann kannst Du gerne grds. mit dabei sein.
Am kommenden Do. fahren wir auch wieder. Du bist dann herzlich
willkommen.


----------



## Fliegenauge (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Frank,
Wir fahren wieder etwas früher. 
Sorry Gruß Simon


----------



## Paulk86 (11. Dezember 2013)

hallo
sorry gestern konnte ich leider nciht aber evtl. morgen am DOnnerstag wenn ihr da unterwegs seid


----------



## hillfreak (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am vorweihnachtlichen *12.12.2013*, treffen wir uns 
wie gehabt  
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis nachher,
Frank
  @_Paul_: Wäre schön, wenn es bei Dir heute klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am eisigen *17.12.2013*, treffen wir uns 
wie gehabt  
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis dahin,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

gestern war nach bisher 17 gefahrenen BWFs in diesem Jahr erst einmal Schluss.

Im kommendem Jahr sind wir wieder am Start.
Achtet bitte auf die Ankündigung hier im Forum.

Verspürt jedoch morgen jemand Zeit und Lust zu fahren, dann teilt mir dies über diese Seite mit.

Sollte es für dieses Jahr gewesen sein, so wünsche ich Euch allen mit Euren
Familien, Großcousinen, Tanten ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und für 2014
alles Gute - bleibt vor allem gesund!

Bis denne,
Euer Frank


----------



## Paulk86 (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
leider bin ich zur Zeit arbeitstechnisch so eingespannt, dass es mir unter der Woche nicht reichen wird mit euch zu fahren. Wenn ihr aber mal ne Tour am Wochenende macht dann würde ich gerne mitfahren, da ich bisher immer alleine unterwegs bin.
mfg Paul


----------



## Ripman (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo Paul,
Infos zu Touren am Wochenende findest Du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/beinhart-biketreff-kleinaustrasse-samstags-14-00-uhr.456378/ und hier: http://www.beinhart92.de (und vieles weitere mehr)


----------



## hillfreak (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

erst einmal PROSIT NEUJAHR Euch allen !

In diesem Jahr beginnen wir mit unserer ersten Ausfahrt
am *07.01.2014*, wie gehabt 
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis dahin,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

unsere heutige *Ausfahrt am 09.01.2014*
*findet* aufgrund des schlechten Wetters *nicht statt*.

Bis nächste Woche,
Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulk86 (10. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus ? ich würde mich euch gerne morgen anschließen. steht der Treffpunkt wie auf der homepage beschrieben in schierstein ? das wetter soll laut internet ja nicht so gut werden.


----------



## hillfreak (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

unsere heutige *Ausfahrt am *milden* 14.01.2014*
*findet* wie gewohnt um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ *statt*.

Bis nachher,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die *heutige Ausfahrt, 16.01.2014, findet* aufgrund der heranziehenden
dichten Wolken mit viel Regen *nicht statt*.

Bis nächste Woche,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

unsere heutige *Ausfahrt am *trockenen* 21.01.2014*
*findet* wie gewohnt am Schlosstor/ MZ* statt*.

Bis nachher,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die *heutige Ausfahrt, 23.01.2014, findet* aufgrund des
besch........eidenen Wetters *nicht statt*.

Bis nächste Woche,
Grüße Frank


----------



## Zandermann (28. Januar 2014)

Wird gleich gefahren?

Wuerde mich heute Abend gerne anschliessen.


----------



## Yutani (28. Januar 2014)

ja.


----------



## hillfreak (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wie bereits an anderer Stelle erwähnt, muss

*unsere Ausfahrt 
heute, 28.01.2014,
leider kurzfristig ausfallen*.

Die nächste Runde wird wieder am kommenden Do., 30.01.14,
wie gewohnt gestartet am Schlosstor/ Mainz, um 19 Uhr.

@Zandermann: Sorry, wenn Du erst jetzt erfährst, dass unsere
heutige Ausfahrt nicht stattfindet.
Aber am kommenden Do. bist Du herzlich willkommen.

Grüße an alle
Frank


----------



## Yutani (28. Januar 2014)

einige von uns fahren trotzdem, wir treffen uns 19:15 am Gautor.

LG


----------



## hillfreak (28. Januar 2014)

Oh, wie ich gerade sehe...Yutani hat sich angeboten ersatzweise zu fahren.
Vielleicht hast Du dann Lust mit ihm ´ne schöne Runde zu drehen.
Damit ists dann nur kein offizieller BeinhartClub-Biketreff.
Euch beiden und vielleicht den anderen Leutchen
Viel Spässel, bis kommenden Do.
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

heute, am schön-eisigen *30.01*.*2014*, treffen wir uns 
wie gehabt *um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis nachher,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am frühlingshaftanmutenden *04.02.2014*, treffen wir uns 
wie gehabt 
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis nachher,
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am *06.02.2014*, treffen wir uns 
wie gehabt 
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis heute abend,
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
wie bereits an anderer Stelle schon angekündigt, kann
unsere heutige *Ausfahrt am 11.02.2014*
aufgrund meiner Erkältung leider *nicht *stattfinden.

Solltet Ihr Euch dennoch für heute Abend verabredet haben, ists dann
halt kein offizieller BeinhartClub-Biketreff mehr - viel Spässel.

LG und (hoffentlich) bis kommenden Do.
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

leider bin ich auch heute am 13.02.2014 noch nicht voll belastbar.

Der offizielle *Beinharte Club-Biketreff muss *
*heute *daher* ausfallen*.
Solltet Ihr Euch dennoch für heute Abend verabredet haben, ists dann
halt kein offizieller Biketreff unseres MTB-Clubs mehr - viel Spässel, wenn
Ihr heute abend dennoch unterwegs seid.

Bis nächste Woche, dann bin ich (hoffentlich) wieder am Start
Grüße Frank


----------



## Yutani (18. Februar 2014)

Servus,

Ich darf im Auftrag von Frank bekanntgeben,
der Biketreff findet auch heute, am *18.02.2014*, statt!
wie immer ist der Treffpunkt
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis Denndann,
Benni


----------



## Yutani (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Ich darf verkünden, dass der Biketreff auch heute
am *20.02.2014* wieder stattfindet.
Treffpunkt: *19 Uhr *am Schlosstor/ Mainz

Bis heute Abend,
Benni


----------



## Rotlichtlampe (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen mein Name ist Jürgen,
bin neu hier und möchte gerne am Donnerstag 27.02 mitfahren,
freue mich ein paar nette Leute kennen zu lernen.
Also bis Donnerstag.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## hillfreak (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am frühlingshaften und schon recht warmen *25.02.2014* treffen wir uns 
wie gehabt 
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis heute abend,
Frank

@Jürgen: Gerne kannst Du Dich am Do. dabei sein- vorausgesetzt Du 
			  verfügst über genügend Licht und einen Helm...bis Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotlichtlampe (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das mit dem Licht war ein guter Tipp, habe es gestern Abend im Gonsenheimer Wald mal getest. Na ja eher durchgefallen meine Beleuchtung. Werde mir erst mal etwas andere Beleuchtung zulegen müssen. Hat jemant einen Tipp was man so kaufen kann?
So danke erst mal, werde am Donnerstag dann nicht mitfahren, euch viel Spaß.
Melde mich wenn ich den Durchblick habe.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## mbonsai (26. Februar 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradlicht-B...F8&qid=1393418823&sr=1-115&keywords=led+lampe

gibt's in verschiedenen Ausführung, kannste auf dem Helm festmachen oder am Lenker.


----------



## hillfreak (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am närrischen *27.02.2014* treffen wir uns 
wie gehabt 
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis heute abend,
Frank

@Jürgen: Schade, dass Du heute nicht mitfährst. Na, dann vielleicht schon beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Ripman (27. Februar 2014)

Ihr fahrt ja hoffentlich närrisch kostümiert in der Gegend rum, oder?


----------



## Fliegenauge (27. Februar 2014)

Na klar, wir fahren immer kostümiert...


----------



## Ripman (27. Februar 2014)

Kostümiert ist klar. Ich da steht aber auch noch "närrisch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenauge (28. Februar 2014)

Hier noch ein Link zum Angebot einer bzw. Zweier Leuchten http://bikelight-eu-bestell-4700.tipp4me.de/


----------



## Ripman (28. Februar 2014)

Wartet noch ein paar Tage, dann brauchts abends keine Leuchte mehr


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2014)

Geht morgen was? Vorzugsweise ausserstädtisch... scherben, alkleichen und essensreste brauch ich nicht unter den rädern...


----------



## hillfreak (4. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

unsere heutige *Ausfahrt am närrischen 04.03.2014*
kann heute leider *nicht *stattfinden.

Am kommenden Do., 06.03. um 19 Uhr sind wir wieder am Start

Solltet Ihr Euch dennoch für heute Abend verabredet haben, ists dann
halt kein offizieller BeinhartClub-Biketreff mehr - viel Spässel.

LG und bis kommenden Do.
Frank


----------



## MTB-Olaf (4. März 2014)

Ich fahre sonst noch jemad?


----------



## hillfreak (6. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

heute, am schönen *06.03.2014* treffen wir uns bei tollem Vorfrühlingswetter
wie gehabt 
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis heute abend,
Frank

@Jürgen: Vielleicht lernen wir Dich heute auch mal kennen.


----------



## hillfreak (11. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

unsere heutige *Ausfahrt am *sonnigen* 11.03.2014*
*findet* wie gewohnt um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ *statt*.

Bis heut´abend,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (13. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am sonnig-warmen *13.03.2014*, treffen wir uns selbstverständlich
wieder *um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis nachher,
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (17. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch morgen, am *18.03.2014*, treffen wir uns wie gehabt
wieder *um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis morgen abend,
Frank


----------



## Strich8 (19. März 2014)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne am Do. 20.03. mal mitfahren.

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faelix (20. März 2014)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde gerne am Do. 20.03. mal mitfahren.
> 
> ...


...ich auch! Fahrt Ihr heute abend?
Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## Strich8 (20. März 2014)

Es wäre Sünde, bei dem Wetter nicht zu fahren!


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2014)

frank meinte am dienstag er würde wohl fahren wollen.
wenn er fährt postet er aber vorher hier.


----------



## Maffe (20. März 2014)

Ich wäre dabei, sofern die Streckenwahl, sagen wir mal "crossertauglich" ist.


----------



## hillfreak (20. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am sommerlichen "Wintertag" *20.03.2014*, treffen wir uns wie gehabt
wieder *um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Wegen der Streckenplanung sind wir ganz entspannt und können kurzfristig
vielleicht auch ´ne Cosservariante mit reinschieben...

Bis nachher,
Frank


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2014)

S und moi spalten richtung platte...


----------



## Maffe (20. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> S und moi spalten richtung platte...


Hab ich den technischen Anspruch zu weit runtergeschraubt?


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2014)

Quatsch, aber irgendwie hatten wir da jetzt bock drauf.
Davon abgesehen sitzt Du souverän auf dem rad, da schrauben andere vor Dir ;-)


----------



## Maffe (20. März 2014)

Wir waren dann im Ried, also ziemliches Kontrastprogramm. Für den Fahrtechniker unter uns gabs immerhin die Bahnhofstreppen in Nauheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2014)

Treppen hatten wir nicht, aber kröten ... und lurchi


----------



## mbonsai (21. März 2014)

Geb zu die sitzen zu Hause im Terrarium, oder ist das das neue Schlangenfutter


----------



## Strich8 (23. März 2014)

Hallo Frank,

ich wäre am Di. 25.03. wieder am Start, allerdings voraussichtlich mit dem Trekkingrad. Also sollte die Streckenwahl vergleichbar sein mit letzem Donnerstag. Wenn das okay ist, dann gut!

VG
Michael


----------



## Maffe (23. März 2014)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> ich wäre am Di. 25.03. wieder am Start, allerdings voraussichtlich mit dem Trekkingrad. Also sollte die Streckenwahl vergleichbar sein mit letzem Donnerstag. Wenn das okay ist, dann gut!
> 
> ...


Jetzt würde ich ja gern runterhandeln auf Rennrad, aber mein Retro-Renner wartet noch auf Ersatzteile. ;-)
Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, komme ich Di oder Do mit, ich sage dann am jeweiligen Tag noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2014)

Nicht das rad gibt die strecke vor, sondern der fahrer...
Der treff ist schließlich keine RR veranstaltung somit sollte er auch nicht in reines radweggerolle abgleiten. Denke etwas feld, wald + wiesen vertragt Ihr schon ;-)


----------



## hillfreak (25. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch - bereits- am heutigen, am *25.03.2014*, treffen wir uns wie gehabt
wieder *um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Mit dem Rennrad wird das nix, aber die Wege sind allemal trekkingbiketauglich...
ich versuche die Fraktionen unterschiedlichen Colleurs zu vereinen und
glücklich zu machen.

Bis heute abend, ich freu´mich auf Euch
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Bick (25. März 2014)

Hi, ich würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren, kann ich da einfach heute Abend zum Schlosstor dazukommen?
Liebe Grüße
Florian


----------



## Maffe (25. März 2014)

Bei mir sieht's terminlich doch schlecht aus. Ich könnte auf dem Heimweg ein Stück mitfahren, falls es heute grob in Richtung Wiesbaden geht.


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2014)

Der-Bick schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren, kann ich da einfach heute Abend zum Schlosstor dazukommen?
> Liebe Grüße
> Florian


Klar. Bis später.


----------



## Der-Bick (25. März 2014)

Super, dann bis nachher!


----------



## Strich8 (26. März 2014)

Das war eine schöne Runde am Di. - morgen bin ich nochmal mit dem Trekker am Start.

VG
Michael


----------



## Der-Bick (27. März 2014)

Hi, also ich schaffe es heut leider nicht, werd heut nicht rechtzeitig mit Arbeiten fertig werden. Nächsten Dienstag bin ich aber wieder dabei!
Liebe Grüße
Florian


----------



## hillfreak (27. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am *27.03.2014*, treffen wir uns wie gehabt
wieder *um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis gleich,
Frank


----------



## Strich8 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,

morgen bin ich wieder dabei, aber leider wieder mit dem Trekkingrad. Mein MTB-Hinterrad ist noch in der Werkstatt :-(

Gruß
Michael


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2014)

frühlingserwachen: morgen ist GoWa runde angesagt. 
michael, wir können das aber schmalspurtauglich halten.
soll ich einen rocket ron für vorne mitbringen


----------



## Strich8 (31. März 2014)

Danke, ich hab sogar noch einen guten Marathon Cross 40-622 im Keller. Aber am vergangenen Do. sagte der Guide, dass es diese Woche erst ab Do. in den GoWa gehen soll. Naja, wir werden sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2014)

hey, frank ist der boss. dann erst DO ab in der wald.


----------



## hillfreak (1. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

heute, am *01.04.2014*, treffen wir uns (noch) wie gehabt
zur letzten Ausfahrt der BWF-Saison 2013/14
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/ Mainz.

Bis heut´abend,
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (2. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

"BWF goes GoWa" , daher:

Morgen, am *03.04.2014*, treffen wir uns 
bereits *um 18 Uhr* an der
*VierzehnNothelfer-Kapelle/ 
MZ-Gonsenheim*.

Dann wollen wir so langsam in die neue Saison starten.
Das ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Denn wir wollen Kids, ambitionierten
MTB-Einsteigern und allen anderen Interessierten die Gelegenheit geben,
mit uns zu fahren.

Bis morgen´abend,
Frank


----------



## Dachma (7. April 2014)

Fahrt Ihr morgen am 8.4. auch schon im Gonsenheimer Wald?
Grüße Dagmar


----------



## hillfreak (8. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am *08.04.2014*, treffen wir uns 
aber diesmal *um 19 Uhr* 
an der *VierzehnNothelfer-Kapelle/ MZ-Gonsenheim*.

Dann wollen wir wieder langsam in die neue Saison starten.
Das ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Denn wir wollen Kids, ambitionierten
MTB-Einsteigern und allen anderen Interessierten die Gelegenheit geben,
mit uns zu fahren.

Bis heute abend,
Frank


----------



## Strich8 (8. April 2014)

Kann heute leider nicht, habe Rücken.

Gruß
M.


----------



## Dachma (8. April 2014)

... und ich hab kein Licht. 19h wird dann ein bisschen spät. Dann warte ich noch ein Wöchelchen.


----------



## hillfreak (10. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, am *10.04.2014*, treffen wir uns 
aber diesmal *um 18 Uhr* 
an der *VierzehnNothelfer-Kapelle/ MZ-Gonsenheim*.

Dann wollen wir wieder langsam in die neue Saison starten.
Das ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Denn wir wollen Kids, ambitionierten
MTB-Einsteigern und allen anderen Interessierten die Gelegenheit geben,
mit uns zu fahren.

Bis heute abend,
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (14. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
die *B*einharten *W*interlichen *F*eierabendrunden 2013/14
sind vorbei...
die nächsten kommen wieder - keine Frage - Schlosstor/ Mainz
aber erst wieder ab Ende Oktober´14...

Bis dahin macht´s mal gut, vielleicht sieht man sich jetzt im GoWa.

Ciao
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flomainz13 (23. September 2014)

Hallo Jürgen / Frank, 

findet heute Abend ein Treff um 18.00 Uhr statt? 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Ripman (23. September 2014)

Hallo Florian,

Du bist im falschen Thread  
Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bein...04-2014-18-30-uhr.693337/page-4#post-12336420

Und ja, wir fahren. Treffpunkt 14 Nothelfer-Kapelle 18.00 Uhr


----------

